# Mean Ama and funny captioned pic



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Angry face. This was after I poked him with a stick, told him he was fat, and took his food away. 












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















And I just thought these captions were funny.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

" Yeah im in a gang " LOL ! Made my day, your fids are adorable. Such posers


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it just me, or is there a resemblance there? hehe.

I love the gang pic.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lmao. he even has the triangular form going on.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love it!!! Mommy how dare you tell him he's fat! Now he's gonna be insecure lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So abusive to poor Ama. It's no wonder he screams lol!

Adorable pics! I love Grey in the group pics!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Love it!!! Mommy how dare you tell him he's fat! Now he's gonna be insecure lol.


if that keeps him from hittin' on the ladies, i'm willing to sacrifice his esteem a little bit. LOL. 



JaimeS said:


> So abusive to poor Ama. It's no wonder he screams lol!
> 
> Adorable pics! I love Grey in the group pics!



lol. grey was the hardest to fit into the group picture for some reason. i had to snap fast. haha.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOLOL! Definitely a cutie, even when angry. If anything , makes him look cuter ^.^ Even if he is 'fat' **giggles**


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I did a side by side After echo's pic. Lol


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Pam's Angel (Aug 8, 2012)

Your birds are very pretty.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the side by side pic of ama lol!  and i love the gang pic all of you look so 
beautiful!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

If it wasnt for the cheek patches,I would say separated by birth HAHAHA Yuor birds are adorable Grey is the cutest little thing X x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL. Love the pics. And I love when tiels do the "angry bird" look. I think it's so funny/adorable.


----------

